# Any Philly Students?



## baumer (Oct 19, 2005)

Just wondering if there were any current or past culinary students that are/were studying in Philadelphia. I did a quick search but did not find much specific feedback. I am interested in a first hand account of someones search for a school in the area. Thanks.


----------



## jctrs (Sep 16, 2005)

im going to college at the restaurant school in philly...my major is pastry arts. I love it here. the college is very active with the student body there's always something going on. Im doing my internship right now and i feel that this college has prepared me for my career choice very well.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Can you give me examples of the kind of ingredients you commonly use in the classroom? I ask this because a young friend of mine who's like a little sister to me is in the pastry program at the Art Institute... she's been telling me what she's learning in class and last night's conversation sent me into a RAGE. She is paying $15k to learn how to make "cheesecake" made with hi-ratio shortening and bakers cheese instead of cream cheese! I almost choked! Not to mention, she has no idea how to zest a lemon or even what zest is (they use lemon emulsion in class) or how to use a vanilla bean, (no, they don't use extract; they use artificial vanilla! *faints*). I'm trying to help her find another school, but neither of us had heard rave reviews about TRS, but maybe things have changed? She applied at Johnson & Wales a while ago and they finally got back to her last week so she can transfer if she is able to get financial aid. If not, we have to find a school closer to Philly though it doesn't look like there's a lot of options.


----------



## laynebell (May 25, 2006)

I absolutely love The Restaurant School. Im in Culinary Arts, where I have the privaledge of learning from Chef Scanlan who as got to be one of the top teachers/chefs in the nation! He is amazing. All around I got a very good first impression of the school. Infact, I moved from Richmond, VA to attend this school. You should check out www.therestaurantschool.com Or you can call the admissions office and speak with Kate, shes very helpful.  Happy cooking.:smiles:


----------

